# 7mm STW conversion



## DSB0001 (May 27, 2010)

i really want a 7mm stw but they are hard to find out there so i was wondering if any gunsmiths know how hard it would be to convert a 7mm rem mag to 7mm stw.  I know that the 7mm rem mag's parent case is a .375 H&H, and the 7mm stw's parent is the 8mm rem mag, who's parent it the .375 H&H.  would it be difficult to build this on a mauser action like a ruger m77 or a pre-64 model 70?


----------



## GAR (May 27, 2010)

*7stw*

Get you a Remington or Winchester in 7mm MAG. Any competant gunsmith will be able to rechamber it with no problem.

The winchester will have to have the magazine box filler removed and a new follower put in plus a new magazine spring.

For the Remington you will have to replace the magazine box and follower. Really straight forward.

Recommend a minimum of a 26" barrel.

Have both a 7STW and a 257STW.

GAR


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (May 28, 2010)

I would recommend the Remington 700 for the conversion.  The conversion runs about $95.


----------



## bublewis (Jun 7, 2010)

I've got a Ruger M77 that I had converted to a 7stw 16 years ago.  I really like it because it is shorter and lighter than most others I've come across, and it still gained me @ 200fps+ over the 7Rem Mag.  It did take a little more work than some other actions would've.  I had to get a new magazine box for a 375 H&H, and in order to be able to eject a live round from the chamber, I had to have a notch cut out of the front of the loading window on my action.  The Rem. 700 action and Weatherby Mark V are more roomy and will handle the stw more readily, but they also cost more.  It also depends on if you want the controlled round feed vs. the push feed.  If you don't already have a rifle to rechamber, you might simply consider purchasing a 7 RUM, either way you'll have a hoss.


----------

